# Eggs in incubator



## tortadise (Mar 17, 2012)

well didnt snap photos of the torts laying this time. but heres the eggs in the incubator.


----------



## blafiriravt (Mar 17, 2012)

very cool. Is that a make it yourself incubator? Been looking into different models recently and that seems the way to go.


----------



## tortadise (Mar 17, 2012)

this incubator was actually donated to us last year by an ostrich breeder. He needed a tax write off and found us online and its been and awesome incubator so far. its solid wood with 2" insulated walls, heat coil tub for water to keep humidity at selectable percentages. i have loved it so far. hatched over 200 torts just last year out of it.


----------



## blafiriravt (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh very cool! It looks really good. Congrats on the eggs as well! Hope all goes well during inc time!


----------



## tortadise (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks. I've had huge success last few years with 100% hatch rate as well as my males getting 100% fertilization rate as well. Happy torts mean happy procreation I suppose.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## alben909 (Mar 17, 2012)

Ive hear from other sites that TortoiseShack.com doesnt provide healthy tortoises. The breeder that i got my Sulcatas from said he got a pancake from tortshack it was very sick. It died within the first month. 

Not to be mean or sound rude or anything


----------



## tortadise (Mar 17, 2012)

That's interesting. Seeing that I have never sold pancake tortoises. All offspring I've sold in the last 5 years have been sulcata and redfoots. Everything else produced is for conservation. I don't sell commercially either only local and at least 9 months old to ensure they are very well started. So no offense taken but you were told wrong by your friend.

I think your confused too. My website is www.tortshack.com I don't know tortoiseshack.com and that's not me. So perhaps your friend was speaking the truth my mistake I had thought it was directed towards me. Close in names but tis not I.


----------



## alben909 (Mar 17, 2012)

I see the wesite TortoiseShack. It also has a sister site called TurtleShack. You havn't seen it. Sorry if i have mistaken your user name "tortshack" it sounds like the website TortoiseShack. Mistake that anyone could make. Dont be a smart alec. >:-(


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 17, 2012)

tortshack said:


> That's interesting. Seeing that I have never sold pancake tortoises. All offspring I've sold in the last 5 years have been sulcata and redfoots. Everything else produced is for conservation. I don't sell commercially either only local and at least 9 months old to ensure they are very well started. So no offense taken but you were told wrong by your friend.
> 
> I think your confused too. My website is www.tortshack.com I don't know tortoiseshack.com and that's not me. So perhaps your friend was speaking the truth my mistake I had thought it was directed towards me. Close in names but tis not I.





Nice reply!


----------



## alben909 (Mar 17, 2012)

Ok then!


----------



## tortadise (Mar 17, 2012)

It's ok it is very similar.


----------



## alben909 (Mar 17, 2012)

I know. You hwve never seen the website? Look at it. http://www.TortoiseShack.com


----------



## tortadise (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow! They sure do over price there torts. And offer a bunch of different babies. I recognize turtle shack now. I saw them at a reptile show 5 years ago or so. They're animals did seem unhealthy to me. More of a mass sell and less care company to me. I've never dealt with them though so just pure speculation.


----------



## alben909 (Mar 17, 2012)

What do you sell your torts for?


----------



## tortadise (Mar 17, 2012)

Baby redfoots (depending on country) 85-149. Sulcata babies for 75-125 depending on size and market really. They fluctuate a lot. I m not profit so pretty much they help with utility payments and just upkeep when you as many as I do it can get costly.


----------



## alben909 (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice. I may get a Redfoot for Christmas (if my Dad and Mom agree). I already have three torts(my sulcatas just moved outside and nearly cleared my bank account) and they are pretty expensive(due to the fact that me and my sister pay for bulbs, heat pads, substrate, the torts, and other supplys). I will have to think about it. I want to get some more accssesories for my BMX bike.


----------

